# Leap Year 2006



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

just read that 2006 is a leap year, but only for 1 extra second. never knew they did that. here's the link to CNN.

http://www.cnn.com/2005/US/12/25/leap.second.reut/index.html

guess I'll have to rest up for the extra second of new years festivities. wonder if that will screw up the ball drop thing for dick clark
















scott


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I didn't know that either









Don


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Wonder when that extra second is.







Think I can get overtime?

Mark


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

It will occur at the stroke of midnight, UTC time. This is also known as "Zulu" time. It will be 7:00PM EST. They do this from time to time to compensate for the slowing of the Earth's rotation.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

QUOTE - "Deciding when to introduce a leap second is the responsibility of the International Earth Rotation and Reference Systems Service"

Now I wonder how i could get a job like that where I only had to produce a seconds worth of work every 7 years...


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Here are the last few times a leap second has been added.
12/31/1989
12/31/1990
06/30/1992
06/30/1993
06/30/1994
12/31/1995
06/30/1997
12/31/1998
12/31/2005

Regards, Glenn


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Yep...on December 31 at 23:59:59, we'll hit the unusual 23:59:60, then move to 00:00:00. There's your extra second. For us, we get an extra second to celebrate 2005. For those on the other side of the globe, they get a longer new year's day.

Randy


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oh man! And I just got my VCR to stop blinking "12:00"









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

Well, I for one can use that extra second rest. When your are retired it gets mighty tough never getting a day off.









Dallas


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Steelhead said:


> Well, I for one can use that extra second rest. When your are retired it gets mighty tough never getting a day off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*ROFLMAO* Have to agree with you on that one Dallas! However, since the Crawfish and I are both retired, we just call each other about ever day and give the other the "day off".







Works pretty well.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Ghosty said:


> QUOTE - "Deciding when to introduce a leap second is the responsibility of the International Earth Rotation and Reference Systems Service"
> 
> Now I wonder how i could get a job like that where I only had to produce a seconds worth of work every 7 years...
> 
> ...


Ghosty - come on - you're a lawyer - and in the military, no less. How hard can it be?







Kidding - just kidding!!!!

Actually - its all a corporate conspiracy and if the SEC gets wind of it - we're sunk! How else do you think we make our Year-end numbers?!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Oh man! And I just got my VCR to stop blinking "12:00"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And this is from a guy that knows something about conveyor belts?????









Leap Second - 1st I heard of it. Will this still occur if the earth was on a large conveyor belt?

Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thor 
you're not going to start that conveyor up again are you









Don


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

HootBob said:


> Thor
> you're not going to start that conveyor up again are you
> 
> 
> ...


Lock the doors! Doug is coming!!!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*HERE'S JOHHNY!*

Just think Wolfie... With an extra second you will be able to get at least one more post in for 2005! WhooHoo!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Just think Wolfie... With an extra second you will be able to get at least one more post in for 2005! WhooHoo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, but you're on the left coast. D&^*, you'll get the last word. HAH! You can have 2005 - I get the 1st word in 2006. Yes I do - KB already promised


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I wouldn't be so sure about that!

It will only be 9:00PM here, and I will still be relatively sober!









And the game is afoot!...

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> I wouldn't be so sure about that!
> 
> It will only be 9:00PM here, and I will still be relatively sober!
> 
> ...


You all are wierder than I thought ---- your 24hr day ends at 9pm? I must admit, I thought that at least your left coast clocks were the same as ours


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Wolfie...Wolfie...Wolfie....

I was refering to that first post of '06, and the fact that being rear on the Left Coast, I may be more capable of actually getting the mouse over the 'Add Reply' button at midnight your time than you Right Coast party animals!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I wonder how late I can stay up tonight?....
Hmm... MIdnight my time is 3:00AM East Coast time.

Yeah, That should do it!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

You know, I have always tried to avoid overtly gratuitous postings....
But I may have to make an exception tonight.
After all, my honor is at stake here!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Wolfie...Wolfie...Wolfie....
> 
> I was refering to that first post of '06, and the fact that being rear on the Left Coast, I may be more capable of actually getting the mouse over the 'Add Reply' button at midnight your time than you Right Coast party animals!
> 
> ...


Yeah - well - these "Right Coast party animals" are cheap dates. We're likely to be asleep by 10 (our time). But then --- it is our anniversary (#16) and we will be staying out in Puff so...who knows







Odds are good tho', that the 'puter won't be on


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Gosh... I feel so cheap! shy

(I think I need a shower!)

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Gosh... I feel so cheap! shy
> (I think I need a shower!)
> 
> Happy Trails,
> ...


oooops - sorry - and you were working so hard at being PC


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

PDX - triple dipping







Can your computer handled it? The that extra second you should be able to get in at least 6 or 7 for posts.

The real question is...who will have the last post of 05 and the 1st post of 06?

Thor


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Thor said:


> PDX - triple dipping
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not sure. Do you think the wisps of smoke coming out from between the keys is a bad thing?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

